# Craig's List find & Dating Advice



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey all,

I just picked up 5 planes for $150 today. I'll attach an image below.

As you can see it's a Stanley no. 220, no. 4, no. 5 and no. 8 and a Wards Master no 7.

If I'm not mistaken, the no 4 & 5 are type 19 (made 1948-1961-raised circular insert for the knob, ribs in the front and back and no patents, and a vertical Stanley written on the lateral adjustment lever) and the no. 8 is a type 11 (made 1910 - 1918-it'll be 100 years old if it isn't already!) (3 patent numbers, black & 1" depth knob).

Any idea how I can date the 220? What about the Wards Master?

The planes all seem in reasonable shape but the irons could use a little (a lot of) love.

Sauce


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice score. Try Virginia Tool works for dating the 220. For the Ward's Master you'll first need to figure out who made it, but I believe Stanley made most of them. If it's a twisted lateral it's probably a Victor type .
That's a pretty good starter set!


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

5 for $150….. you earned it….* YOU SUCK!* I'm hunting for an 8 and likely wont see one for under $100 very nice score. Was it an estate sale CL or what???


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I would advise against dating anyone off of craigslist…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Since you found her on Craigslist 
I would suggest taking her to Jack in the Box then back home to watch some DVD's and chill…

Sorry, I can't help with the planes.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I was hoping to find dating advice in this thread but sadly it's just about hand planes.

For Stanley planes, the best reference I've found is Patrick's Blood and Gore:
http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

> Since you found her on Craigslist
> I would suggest taking her to Jack in the Box then back home to watch some DVD s and chill…


Well, I don't know about DVDs, but, true story, I drove them to Wendy's right after picking 'em up. Does that count?

Sauce


----------



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

> 5 for $150….. you earned it….* YOU SUCK!* I m hunting for an 8 and likely wont see one for under $100 very nice score. Was it an estate sale CL or what???


Sounds like I did well then?

It was a guy who collected them because… his name is Stanley (no joke). He never used them.

Not an estate sale, he was just cleaning house a bit. I saw it, responded and drove to pick then up all within a couple of hours. Didn't want to chance losing out on it.

If it makes you feel better, I had a 1 hour and 10 minute drive to Napa each way to get them.

Sauce


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I personally think she is a bit too plane for you!
BTW
SauceMan, Craigslist, dating service, and a you suck, sure it didnt get a transgender one!
Sorry could not help myself.


----------



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

So I sharpened the iron on the number 8 plane and I want to cry… It's such a joy to use.

I have this crazy idea of building a workbench using purely hand tools. I think it may actually happen!

The handle was broken about a fjdth of the way from the bottom, so I glued it back up. Hopefully it'll be good as new.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> So I sharpened the iron on the number 8 plane and I want to cry… It s such a joy to use.
> 
> I have this crazy idea of building a workbench using purely hand tools. I think it may actually happen!
> 
> - SauceMan


Welcome to the No. 8 Fan Club!!

Yes, build a bench! Use power where it makes sense (bulk material shaping, rips, etc.), and hand tools for final finishes. You're on your way!


----------



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

> Welcome to the No. 8 Fan Club!!
> 
> Yes, build a bench! Use power where it makes sense (bulk material shaping, rips, etc.), and hand tools for final finishes. You re on your way!
> 
> - Smitty_Cabinetshop


I have this romantic idea of doing it all by hand. Doesn't mean I'm abandoning my power tools forever, I'm just thinking of it as a rite of passage…

And the bulk shaping and rips (particularly the rips) is where I think I'll miss the power tools the most. I haven't decided if a drill or drill press should be allowed in my arbitrary rules here. (Mostly for dog holes which I want to be square to the top and round)

Looks like you can fit a round peg in a square hole! See what I did there?

Sauce


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I proposed to my wife after Taco Bell.


----------



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

> I proposed to my wife after Taco Bell.
> 
> - TheFridge


Yelling through the bathroom door?

(sorry, couldn't resist!)


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> I have this romantic idea of doing it all by hand. Doesn t mean I m abandoning my power tools forever, I m just thinking of it as a rite of passage…
> 
> And the bulk shaping and rips (particularly the rips) is where I think I ll miss the power tools the most. I haven t decided if a drill or drill press should be allowed in my arbitrary rules here. (Mostly for dog holes which I want to be square to the top and round)
> 
> ...


If you're going for a hand tool build then a Bit and Brace for dog holes is the way to go


----------



## SauceMan (Apr 12, 2017)

> If you re going for a hand tool build then a Bit and Brace for dog holes is the way to go
> 
> - MikeB_UK


You're not wrong, Mike, I just may not be comfortable with it. That being said, I think the only holes I'll need are for clamp setup and dog holes, it will be far into the project. I may consider it by then.

Realistically though I don't see myself ever needing to use a bit and brace so it's not practice that's needed.

Sauce


----------

